# old shipmates



## cptpugwash (May 14, 2008)

looking for mike bede and willy wood ex benline early 60,s


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

cptpugwash said:


> looking for mike bede and willy wood ex benline early 60,s


I was with Willie Wood from Portknockie.early 70.s on the Lawers.Still see him in Elgin,he is a Crane/op with Sparrows.I tried to contact Mike on behalf of the late Ian Ralph ex Ben Line but had no luck.


----------

